# Bank Statements - 189 visa



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

While lodging VISA, as employment proof, can i upload Bank Statements which are dowloaded online or should I upload the statments issued by Bank with proper seal. Please clarify

Thanks in advance

RP


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

You can download the statements, print them and get the seal done by the bank? That's what I did...I just printed it and got it certified by the bank....In my opinion it's always better to have the seal to show that it's an original.

Good Luck!


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

VVV said:


> You can download the statements, print them and get the seal done by the bank? That's what I did...I just printed it and got it certified by the bank....In my opinion it's always better to have the seal to show that it's an original.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks mannn

I have few more queriess..

1) Few of my payslips are in black & white. I tried for getting these notary but unfortunately no one willing as it is in black & white. What shud I do. Should I upload black & white payslips

2) For one year, i dont have payslip but i have Income tax returns. Will it suffice the requirement

3) Form 80 to be filled for main applicant as well as for dependants ?

4) After lodging application, can i upload PCC / medicals later. System will allow me to do that. If not how can i send PCC and medicals to diac

Thanks in advance


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Yup - Agree with VVV!

Hey VVV - whats up? when are you flying?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> Thanks mannn
> 
> I have few more queriess..
> 
> ...


VVV is a girl!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> Thanks mannn
> 
> I have few more queriess..
> 
> ...


Ans in *Bold*


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

superm said:


> VVV is a girl!


Noted Superm

Could you pls reply on my queries...

Hope you have replies for my queries

Thanks in advance


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

superm said:


> Ans in *Bold*


Got it mannn

Thanks a lot.........


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> VVV is a girl!


hahaha...this remains an eternal confusion! Superm, I am flying in August! What about you? Going in May? 

Good Luck with everything!!!!:clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> hahaha...this remains an eternal confusion! Superm, I am flying in August! What about you? Going in May?
> 
> Good Luck with everything!!!!:clap2:


yup - may end!
Where are you flying too then?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> yup - may end!
> Where are you flying too then?


Sydney  and you?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

superm said:


> VVV is a girl!


Hi Supem

Although I have been assessed positively by Engineers Australia, I am yet to receive Outcome Letter. I got an e-mail on 25-March-13 saying that the outcome is positive but haven't received the letter yet. 

Normally how may daz it takes to reach India. How can track that. Please advice 

Thanks 

RP


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Sydney  and you?


Melb


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> Hi Supem
> 
> Although I have been assessed positively by Engineers Australia, I am yet to receive Outcome Letter. I got an e-mail on 25-March-13 saying that the outcome is positive but haven't received the letter yet.
> 
> ...


Not sure about that buddy - mine came in the e-mail itself. Does your come by snail-mail?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> Hi Supem
> 
> Although I have been assessed positively by Engineers Australia, I am yet to receive Outcome Letter. I got an e-mail on 25-March-13 saying that the outcome is positive but haven't received the letter yet.
> 
> ...


Hi RP,

Similar thing happened to a friend of mine (an Accountant not Engineer)...She was waiting for the letter and when she called the assessing authority they said that they sent it....so after waiting for about a month and a half she called them again and they re-sent another letter. So, you can try calling Engineers Australia and telling them that you have not received it yet. 

Good Luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

you can ask for scan of the same I guess on mail. you can use the reference number in the EOI at least I believe!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

I do not have bank statement, Form 16, payslips and TAX returns for one year when I was employed with Accenture, India. I have shown this one year as a relevant work experience. I have offer and relieving letter from the employer.

After leaving Accenture, I am with DELL for last five and half years. This experience is also a part of the relevant SOL.

In EOI, I have claimed points for relevant experience above 5 and below 8 years. This is fulfilled by my current job. I kept Accenture work experience as relevant in EOI because it is assessed by ACS. I do not want any discrepancy later as to why it is in the assessment and why not in EOI.

What should I do about that one year? Is it mandatory to get the payslip or Form 16 from the employer?

Also, Can I make this one year as non relevant in EOI but it appears relevant in the ACS assessment?

Regards
Amit


----------



## ranjit_blr (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Amit,

I know this is a old thread. I applied for Visa 190 with 6.5 years relevant experience and now CO is asking me for the Bank statement for all the companies from 2008 till now, I have no Bank statement for first company (1 yr 6 months) as the bank is unable to provide me account statement as it was closed long back(Tried Customer care and multiple bank branches - got the same answer everywhere).

I can get the Salary statement from the Company, will that be sufficient. ? I provided the form 16 already while lodging the application, I also submitted couple of salary slips (but not for all years) What do you think I can do now?

I hope that you have received the visa grant, Can you help me by telling how you were be able to convince the CO, Thank you in advance.



amitk0703 said:


> I do not have bank statement, Form 16, payslips and TAX returns for one year when I was employed with Accenture, India. I have shown this one year as a relevant work experience. I have offer and relieving letter from the employer.
> 
> After leaving Accenture, I am with DELL for last five and half years. This experience is also a part of the relevant SOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

HI,
I applied my EOI - 189 on 1 may 2016. Though I am working currently from 15 jan 2013, I only have payslip and bank statement from July 2013 to till now. Jan-June 2013 they provide me salary in cash. I am planning to file my application on June so I can show 36 months payslip but I am confused if the my application is effective from EOI time?
I have nearly 4 years experience but out of 4 years, I dont ve any payslip and bank statement for 15 months. What should I do, plz guide me.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

ayushka515 said:


> HI,
> I applied my EOI - 189 on 1 may 2016. Though I am working currently from 15 jan 2013, I only have payslip and bank statement from July 2013 to till now. Jan-June 2013 they provide me salary in cash. I am planning to file my application on June so I can show 36 months payslip but I am confused if the my application is effective from EOI time?
> I have nearly 4 years experience but out of 4 years, I dont ve any payslip and bank statement for 15 months. What should I do, plz guide me.


Ask your employer to provide you the salary certificate for that period, you can also show form 16 that will suffice.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

eral said:


> Ask your employer to provide you the salary certificate for that period, you can also show form 16 that will suffice.


Thankyou for you reply.
Can I show Tax return from 15 Jan 2013 to 15 June 2013 and pay slip onward till now. Will it works.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

eral said:


> Ask your employer to provide you the salary certificate for that period:
> 
> 
> you can also show form 16 that will suffice.


Dear eral I m new member so m learning how to post and how to get reply.....I check your reply so late, hope it's not too late for you to answers my quires!
I worked first 5 months as a full time employee in probational period and they paid me in cash, from 6th month I signed another contract with same company for 1 year and now they provide me my salary with payslip and deposit in bank. For fist 5 month I only can have TAX Clearance. Will it works!
What is there in form 16? How can it be sufficient? 

Thankyou so much for you reply!


----------

